# OCD-ni: VW Caddy Van Air Ride & Bentley Alloys. Restoration detail.



## Ronnie

Hello again and thanks for clicking on our latest write up. It's something a bit different from what we normally do at OCD, but we had great fun doing this detail even though it turned out to be an epic one to get finished. The Car in question was a VW Caddy van that although it started out its life earning a living shifting goods here and there, it was quickly snapped up by the well known Auto Alloys main man known as Alloyboy on most forums and began a long period of transformation with replacement panels interior modifications some smoothing, suspension and wheels, before he sold it to our customer who is related to a good customer of ours. The van in question is fitted with a very cool Air Ride system fitted by John Peden from Peden Conceptz has Bentley rims that were recently refurbished by one of our wheel companies who matched the factory silver centre perfectly and has the interior from a GTI Golf. making it quite a nice place to be. The Caddy was also used by 3SDM in an advertising campaign for their new range of alloy wheels. As always a big thank you to Mark for his help without him most of this could not be done in the time we do them in!

Why not follow us on Facebook for daily updates on: 
www.facebook.com/ocdni
www.facebook.com/orchardautocare

Anyhow onto the detail. The car was booked in with us to be prepared for Irelands Largest VW show Dubshed where it was going to be on the Auto Alloys stand, so the pressure was on to pull it out of the bag as it was a good chance that it would be scrutinised by a large number of people so time to raise the bar OCD style!! Thankfully on the day of the show the Caddy took the prize for best Caddy so all in all not a bad day!

On arrival, it was obvious that the car had been machine polished as it was covered in buffer trails and had some strike through damage, but we can sort that! What did concern us was the LARGE amount of DEEP RDS and major swirling that covered the entire van as well as a fair level of orange peel and some flat paint from some paint work.

In total we spent about 80 hours on the external correction!!

First it was time to wash the old girl Air ride is so handy. Drop her down to do the roof and up to do the sills and arches, Helps an old guy like me with a bad back lol!!

Foamed with citrus Preclean then rinsed,
refoamed with Cotton Candy and washed using the 2 bucket method. 
Tar Decontamination using Orchard Autocare Tar Cleanse.
Iron Decontamination using Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse. 
Clayed Using Zaino Clay.
Rewashed and dried.




































Evidence of previous machining was removed from all shuts.










Strike through on leading edge of the wing. This was pretty much from headlight to screen.










And gone Blown in using 2 pack paint. never see it. Remember when detailing Mask it off!!!










Now onto the correction shots!

For the most of the car it was wet sanded with 3000 grit to remove the deep RDS and flatten the peel on the original painted panels. Repainted panels were corrected with a mix of Scholl Concepts S3 Gold via rotary, Megs Microfibre system via DA then Megs 105 and 205 via rotary using a variety of pads form one that looked like solid foam with a backing plate to 3M yellow and blue pads.






















































































































Some clear coat peeling on the door handle was not noticed a first but pays to inspect before working on any vehicle this was carefully masked up and then worked by hand after and repaired with some clear being added.























































Now for the damaged Wing as it had been repaired, we didn't want to touch it so it was over masked with 2" tape to protect it then it will be feathered in after. Again if it was taped in the first place....





















































































































































































Interior Cleaned and dressed using Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard.









That is the dirt from One door card and the drivers seat!









Interior Wizard is non slip and can be used on mats as well applied and buffed off.









Finished!


















Now onto the afters:
The car was finished using Zaino Products
LSP was Zaino Z2 Pro (ZFX) 3 coats with a coat of Z6 between coats.
Finally a coar of Z8 then a coat of Clear Seal.
Glass was cleaned using Orchard Autocare Glass Cleanse
Tyres dressed with Orchard Autocare Tyre dressing. 
Wheels sealed using Zaino Z2 and Clear Seal.
Interior Dressed and Protected with Orchard Autocare interior Wizard.





















































































































































































Many thanks for taking the time to read through our write up and I hope you like it. As always all C&C are welcome.

Rollo:thumb:


----------



## jason_price85

Dam thats nice, great job on the finish


----------



## AaronGTi

Awesome Rollo, very sharp!!

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## sydtoosic

great job... and i thought i've seen everything, but i've never seen Bentley wheels on a VW, let alone a van. i like it, it looks different. love the color also.


----------



## jlw41

Awesome work Ronnie! looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## zippo

Amazing job,the reflections are just out of this world .Well worth every second of the 80 hours . 5th pic from the end ..... :argie::argie:

Daz


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice van and great work


----------



## deni2

Well done, finish is amazing :argie:.


----------



## gibbo555

Nice work Rollo :thumb:


----------



## horned yo

stunning work as always


----------



## gav1513

been waiting for this write up for ages haha awesome finish on a lovely caddy there rollo top work


----------



## DMH-01

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

gav1513 said:


> been waiting for this write up for ages haha awesome finish on a lovely caddy there rollo top work


Same, great work. I do love these things on bags. Any pics of it on the 3SDMs?


----------



## alloyboy

JMDetailing said:


> Same, great work. I do love these things on bags. Any pics of it on the 3SDMs?






























Top work as always Rollo :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

jason_price85 said:


> Dam thats nice, great job on the finish


Many thanks. Have to admit I really have fallen for this one.



AaronGTi said:


> Awesome Rollo, very sharp!!
> 
> Nice work :thumb:


Cheers Aaron.



sydtoosic said:


> great job... and i thought i've seen everything, but i've never seen Bentley wheels on a VW, let alone a van. i like it, it looks different. love the color also.


The Bentleys should be so wrong on a caddy but TBH they look like they were designed for it. After perfect spacing and Peden Conceptz ability to lat any vehicle lay frame it is simply stunning..



jlw41 said:


> Awesome work Ronnie! looks stunning :thumb:


Many thanks...



zippo said:


> Amazing job,the reflections are just out of this world .Well worth every second of the 80 hours . 5th pic from the end ..... :argie::argie:
> 
> Daz


Daz at times I would have disagreed the driver's side rear quarter took over 10 hours alone to correct and another 2 to refine! But teh afters made it all worth it.



WHIZZER said:


> Nice van and great work


Cheers Bill..:thumb:



deni2 said:


> Well done, finish is amazing :argie:.


Many thanks!



gibbo555 said:


> Nice work Rollo :thumb:


Cheers!



horned yo said:


> stunning work as always


Many thanks.



gav1513 said:


> been waiting for this write up for ages haha awesome finish on a lovely caddy there rollo top work


I know I have a fair bit of a back log to get through. Hope the wait was worth it..



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate :thumb:


Many thanks..



JMDetailing said:


> Same, great work. I do love these things on bags. Any pics of it on the 3SDMs?


See below lol!! many thanks!



alloyboy said:


> Top work as always Rollo :thumb:


Cheers Paul!! was a stunning caddy with all teh right bits:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Great work on a very good looking Van. 

Congrats. 

John


----------



## Pugboi

Great finish !! Loving the rims on that !! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care

Looks stunning Rollo


----------



## Keith_Lane

Fantastic looking Caddy, and great work mate:thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts

Awesome work, this van has had more wheels than I've had hot dinners


----------



## JMorty

Lush on 0.01's but I do think Bentley made those wheels for the Caddy. Ha. Awesome work and awesome car!


----------



## alesoft73

Nice job!


----------



## AlexTsinos

excellent job well done


----------



## craigblues

Top job! Looks great.


----------



## vo04lan

very nice work love that van


----------



## tonyy

Wow..amazing finish..


----------



## Ronnie

Johnnyopolis said:


> Great work on a very good looking Van.
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> John


Thanks John! cant beat a bit of Zaino.. Was one of 4 zaino coated class winners that day!



Pugboi said:


> Great finish !! Loving the rims on that !! :thumb:


Many thanks they do suit her perfectly thats for sure.



North east Car Care said:


> Looks stunning Rollo


Cheers Shaun



Keith_Lane said:


> Fantastic looking Caddy, and great work mate:thumb:


Many thanks Keith



Tom_watts said:


> Awesome work, this van has had more wheels than I've had hot dinners


Cheers Tom.. Tell me about it. There was 4 sets went on over the time I had her.

1 set of 911 turbos. 
2 different Bentley designs
1 Set of Rotiform BLQ's

Decisions decisions lol!


JMDetailing said:


> Lush on 0.01's but I do think Bentley made those wheels for the Caddy. Ha. Awesome work and awesome car!


Many thanks :thumb:



alesoft73 said:


> Nice job!


cheers :thumb:



AlexTsinos said:


> excellent job well done


Many thnaks Alex



craigblues said:


> Top job! Looks great.


Many thanks Craig.



vo04lan said:


> very nice work love that van


Cheers Many thanks.



tonyy said:


> Wow..amazing finish..


Cheers Tonyy:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

very nice rollo


----------



## Miguel Pestana

fantastic job, that caddy looks amazing with that color and those wheels :thumb:


----------



## cotter

Fantastic work as ever Ronnie :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice rollo


many thanks. Must give you a call some time.



Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic job, that caddy looks amazing with that color and those wheels :thumb:


Many thanks.



cotter said:


> Fantastic work as ever Ronnie :thumb:


Cheers. Many thanks


----------



## paulmc08

Cracking work Rollo

pity you ruined some of the pics with the ugly ford in the background lol


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers Paul.. notice the distinct lack of Vauxhalls around OCD lol!!!


----------



## *MAGIC*

Looks great now mate.


----------



## colarado red

Stunning work


----------



## Ronnie

*MAGIC* said:


> Looks great now mate.


Many thanks Robbie



colarado red said:


> Stunning work


Many thanks!:thumb:


----------



## JasonPD

Stunning job on such an awesome van - only wish I could spend 80hrs on my own caddy..!


----------



## Beau Technique

Much fresher Ronnie. The reflections outdoors look great even from a distance.


----------



## Ronnie

JasonPD said:


> Stunning job on such an awesome van - only wish I could spend 80hrs on my own caddy..!


Many thanks. I have to admit I would be tempeted to do a van just like this. mind you air might not be practical lol!1



Beau Technique said:


> Much fresher Ronnie. The reflections outdoors look great even from a distance.


Many thanks. This was one of those rare jobs when I was completly happy with how it turned out possibly the only one of 2012 lol!!


----------



## 3R10

That's the most awesome van I've ever seen! Also, top notch job!


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanyBean

i love DUBS!!! this is so nice!


----------



## bruce92

vw caddys are lush, but that is a whole new level of lush thats gotta be my fave van of all time.


----------



## Ronnie

3R10 said:


> That's the most awesome van I've ever seen! Also, top notch job!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


She is a beauty thats for sure. Many thanks.



SeanyBean said:


> i love DUBS!!! this is so nice!


many thanks



bruce92 said:


> vw caddys are lush, but that is a whole new level of lush thats gotta be my fave van of all time.


cheers. Glad u like her.


----------



## A9X SJ

Lush Motor This!


----------



## Spotless Detailing

love this nice work


----------



## DetailMe

stunning Ronnie! cracking colour! 
Interested in these air suspension kits, what sort of cost we looking at for a caddy? and whats the suspension feel like day to day (obviously not slammed!)

chris
DetailMe


----------



## Ronnie

Cheers Guys. 

We have a couple of cars running both air and Hydro's All bar one were installed by John Peden of Peden Concrptz. He from what everyone tells me is the best in teh business and can juice anyhting. Kits are from £1600 from what I hear. they do seem to drive well on them but the compressors bug teh life out of me personally the noise is a bit of a pain.


----------



## fattail95

Fantastic job! But in my opinion it looks ridiculous.


----------



## Guest

That colour is absolutely stunning!! Superb finish and great pics


----------



## TopSport+

awesome car and this work:thumb:


----------



## Black.MB

Nice turnaround, stunning reflections, love the wheels!:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

fattail95 said:


> Fantastic job! But in my opinion it looks ridiculous.





aaronfife said:


> That colour is absolutely stunning!! Superb finish and great pics





TopSport+ said:


> awesome car and this work:thumb:





Black.MB said:


> Nice turnaround, stunning reflections, love the wheels!:thumb:


Many thanks glad you liked the write up! Keep posted for more in 2013.


----------



## jon-sri

What can I say , stunning .


----------



## Ronnie

Many thanks. Be sure to check out other details we have done and will be posting.. Glad you liked this one!


----------



## Nally

There is only 2 vans i would sell my audi for 
Caddy ( like this )
Transporter ( sport line )


----------



## Ronnie

would agree its one stunning van. have a funny notion for a transit personally just to be different.


----------



## stavs

Best colour of caddy! Wish mine was blue


----------



## jubileebug

Now thats detailing! Great paint repair, and those reflections are WOW!!


----------



## sfstu

i rarely post in the showroom threads but just had to this time...stunning...:doublesho:argie::thumb:

stu


----------



## Ronnie

stavs said:


> Best colour of caddy! Wish mine was blue


Many thanks. Blue is a really stunning colour thats for sure..



jubileebug said:


> Now thats detailing! Great paint repair, and those reflections are WOW!!


Many thanks for teh great comment!



sfstu said:


> i rarely post in the showroom threads but just had to this time...stunning...:doublesho:argie::thumb:
> 
> stu


Stu, many thanks really glad u liked teh write up keep posted for more we will be putting up soon!


----------

